# The best reasons to have a hand cranked extractor...



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

So your GrandKids won't think honey comes from Wal-Mart...


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent!!!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice. I have the same machine but no grand kids to crank it


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Love it! Good post!


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

That's awesome! Now, go to Wal-mart. Blow up the picture and frame it. Would also make a great
desktop for your computer. Wouldn't it be great if ten years from now, they can be pulling your supers off for you.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Great pic, getting kids involved is a wonderful thing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MDS said:


> Nice. I have the same machine but no grand kids to crank it


Borrow some. Small school groups. 

Nice pic.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

My ten year old grandson rode with me in my truck. His first question....as he pointed at the window rolling handle....what's that for Grampa? Aiyiyiyiyi!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

A great picture! Just need to rotate the Maxant label a little more so Jake will be happy. Hopefully the covers were removed just for the picture. An errant hand even at two or three rpms would mean many broken fingers and possibly worse.
We have the same extractor. After a few years of cranking out 350-400 lbs, we rigged up a motor to it.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Now thats a cute picture! Thanks for sharing.
Cant mistaken that Maxant Regal Red!


----------



## alikoz (Jul 15, 2011)

Very sweet! Your grandkids are adorable! What a thrill that must have been for them (and you too, of course!)


----------

